# Midi Lathe Duplicator Vega 8500 - Worth the price? maybe



## a1Jim

Wow sounds like a real pain,to bad. It's always disappointing when you invest in a tool and it doesn't work well.


----------



## lumberjockey

I bought this pos 3 years ago to try and make chess pieces. When I opened the box it came in, there were pieces everywhere. Nothing was in small plastic bags like screws, washers, springs etc…... When I was finally able to decipher the hieroglyphics that it came with, I was able to mount it on my lathe. I attempted to try to duplicate a piece….......you'd assume that it would be a very simple operation. Mount the original piece and just duplicate it. No such luck. For a piece of machinery that is so over engineered it certainly is a POS! After using it once. I never used it again. I buried it in my garden. Later on when the archeologists unearth it, they will also say, " what a POS!


----------



## Nick_R

Lumberjocky…. Your right! Don't know if I will return it to Tools-plus but I will try it again and see how it goes with a clear head.. If I want to stomp on it I will try to return it…

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Nick_R

I have worked with the duplicator now about 5 times. I am getting the hang of things, but it is still very time consuming. The making of templates is not easy and I am not using lexan or plexiglass like the instructions say, instead I am using luann, the stuff used to cover interior doors to try out templates.

I tried using the holder for the copy feature, which is where you put a piece that is already turned in place to copy it. Even the instructions say this is hard… And it is.. almost impossible truthfully.. You cannot get the piece in tight enough and parallel to make it work.

Still very disappointed but becoming hopeful. I cannot return it because tools-plus only takes unused merchandise back.. SO I will keep trying.


----------

